# what are current "common" point levels? WHFB



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

as the title suggests, I am curious to WHFB points values are the most common currently.

Im guessing 2k is still the most common, but what are the common numbers lower and higher of 2k now a days?


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Usually just the 2k but 2400 is a common tourny points and 1750 at some clubs depends really where you go?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

"Common" really depends on who you play against and where you play. 2000pts tends to be on the high end for the group I play with. We do a lot of games between 1500 and 2000. That's mostly because we play at night and then it's usually not until 8:30 or later. From what I've read about most tournaments (haven't been to one myself in almost 10 years), 2000pts tends to be on the low end. 2400 and 2500 seem to be the most common with others floating somewhere in between (2150, 2200, etc.). I've seen battle reports for some groups who routinely play at 3000pts and higher as well. So, yeah, "common" is going to have a lot of variation depending on the group.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The games that I play are all at either 1500 or 2400, as already noted depends on qhere you play and who against


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

2,500 is the most common point level in my local meta, we like fitting lots of toys in our lists.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

2500 is the common points level at my FLGS.


----------



## Dryadz (Nov 30, 2013)

We like playing small games of 500 points doubles at work. Don't take too long, and are lots of fun! Working on 1000 points doubles for new year.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

The guy I play with most insists we play 3k, which makes the arranging a PITA, and also uses every model I posses so he knows exactly what he's up against.

I'd much rather play around the 1.5-2k mark.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> The guy I play with most insists we play 3k, which makes the arranging a PITA, and also uses every model I posses so he knows exactly what he's up against.
> 
> I'd much rather play around the 1.5-2k mark.


Buy some stuff to throw him a curve! Always an option. But, eveyrone's different, 1.5/2k is too small for me.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Creon said:


> Buy some stuff to throw him a curve! Always an option. But, everyone's different, 1.5/2k is too small for me.


Ha! I'd love to, and that *is* the plan. Wives and kids are expensive hobbies though, both time and money wise.

My next plan is to get a battleforce, gives me the option to beef up some org and goblin units number wise,a nd field stuff he's never seen before.... mwahahahaha


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Nay, feeding your children is, like, an option, right? And your wife doesn't need those optional extras like clothes and shoes! Get your priorities straight here!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, but if they don't get fed (and clothed, and shoe'd) the noise in unbearable!


----------

